# Pymatuning Lake Fish Of The Year



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

This Picture was sent to me by a fellow member. It was caught last Monday on a 1/4 oz Vibee with 10 lb test line. I Believe this Muskie was 32 Lbs. Well I will let them tell all the details . But for all you tough guys that think the lake is a mans place. You better look beyond the fish this time. I'm not sure of her name but I'm glad it was her that caught it and not Chris. LOL


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW awesome pic! ill bet that was a real long tough battle. what do you do when all those teeth come out of the hole...its like JAWS....


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave for getting the picture up! That fish was 47.5" inches with a 24" girth 32.25 pounds. It was one heck of a battle through an 8" hole. It took over 15 minutes to land and made runs of over 100'. She did a great job fighting the fish with the rod stuck down the hole the whole time on her knees. Certainly a fish of a lifetime through the ice. All I can say is good for her and I wish it was me!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ummm ok? is it safe to swim in that lake??/////?/ that thing could eat a child...... good catch...........


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

fish master said:


> ummm ok? is it safe to swim in that lake??/////?/ that thing could eat a child...... good catch...........


haha I was thinking the same thing...congrats on the fish. really impressive


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

very impressive indeed. awesome job on landing it thru that lil hole. wish i had that bite my bait. nice job. us mentor people can fish


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

And I thought I saw the Loch Ness Monster in Pymie last year....Must have been mistaken. Great catch!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man that's cool! I wonder how many times she said, "this is no walleye"


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Trophy catch of a lifetime for sure


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice fish! All the more impressive through the ice!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow nice fish that had to be fuuuuun!


----------



## gator bait (Jan 26, 2010)

great catch enven better thru hard water


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW, great fish 8" hole x 3.14 = 25.12, a tight for a 24" grith fish. Glad you did not break the line getting thru the hole. Grafhook, probably did think you would need one.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

That is a Monster fish.. She'll be talkin about that one for years... im impressed.. dont see many muskies posted on ogf through the ice.. congrats


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fish master said:


> ummm ok? Is it safe to swim in that lake??/////?/ that thing could eat a child...... Good catch...........


it is ok now !!!!!!


----------

